# [APORTE] Esquemas de transistores y diodos de montaje superficial



## armandolopezmx (Oct 16, 2008)

hola, aqui les dejo un pequeño aporte de esquemas de transistores y diodos de montaje superficial, que recopile de varios manuales de servicio de radios icom, y kenwood. espero les sirva.  



http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=e3f3c127b42c8d6bab1eab3e9fa335caf0d408a116e4b55c

p.d.  son varios transistores,  asi que asi alguno se repite, pues mil disculpas.  ya que tenga un poquito mas de tiempo tratare de "depurarlo"

suerte.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 16, 2008)

no les intereso este archivo?


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Oct 16, 2008)

si el tema y el aporte es interesante,  pero no he conseguido bajarlo de la pagina donde esta.


----------



## Traviato (Oct 17, 2008)

Veo que has puesto otro archivo que sí se deja bajar, pero el primero es imposible bajarlo.

Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 17, 2008)

voy a tratar de subirlo a otro servidor.    creo que tiene problemas con el servidor con archivos grandes.


----------



## cheri (Nov 10, 2010)

lo baje pero solo trae capacitores y lo q nesecito son transistores superficiales de todos modos gracias


----------

